# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath form service dans Sharepoint : Utilisation des web services

## Kudsen

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en place un formulaire Infopath que j'excute sans problme  partir de VS 2005. Ce formulaire utilise un service web que j'ai converti pour tre utilis sur mon serveur Sharepoint. Dans VS 2005, je n'ai toujours aucun problme pour utiliser le service web.

Lorsque je publie mon formulaire au niveau de Sharepoint, plus aucune interrogation au service web ne se fait. 

Le service web a bien t converti en fichier udcx. J'ai configur au niveau de Sharepoint le fichier de connexion pour qu'il soit disponible avec les requtes Http. 

Quel lment ai-je pu oublier pour que mon formulaire puisse utiliser le web service lorsqu'il est affich  partir d'un navigateur ?

D'avance merci de vos rponses

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Si vous avez correctement modifi l'url dans le fichier UDCX et que cela fonctionnait auparavant, il n'y a pas de raison que ce web service ne soit plus appel.

Dans un premier temps, il faudrait vrifier que votre fichier UDCX dans SharePoint a correctement t approuv (clic droit sur le fichier puis approuver). Sinon ce ne fonctionnera que pour l'administrateur.
Il faut de mme vrifier que tous les utilisateurs utilisant ce formulaire ont accs en lecture sur ce fichier.

Ensuite, il faudrait essayer de contacter de web service depuis une page ASP.Net de base afin de vrifier que le problme ne provient du webservice lui-mme.

Si le web service fonctionne correctement et que le fichier UDCX est correctement dclar, il faudra tudier ensuite un ventuel problme du ct du formulaire InfoPath.

Cordialement.

----------


## Kudsen

Merci pour cette rponse, elle me permet d'avancer. Je n'avais pas approuv le fichier udcx. Aussi c'est pour cela que j'avais des problmes.

J'en rencontre actuellement un nouveau, toujours sur ce sujet. 
A partir de Sharepoint, je peux ouvrir mon formulaire (soit avec Infopath, soit avec le navigateur). Mon service web est actuellemente en dbug, aussi, je peux voir les appels qui sont fait sur ce service web.

Lorsque j'ouvre le formulaire,  partir de Sharepoint, avec Infopath, le service web est bien appel. Mais si j'ouvre mon formulaire  partir du navigateur, le service web n'est pas appel. 

Auriez vous une quelconque voie que je puisse suivre pour trouver une solution ?

D'avance merci de vos rponses.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Alors la, le problme est diffrent.
Il s'agit d'un problme de niveau d'autorisation ou de configuration.

Pour tester, vous pouvez modifier le niveau de scurit de votre formulaire et le dclarer en full trust (contrle total). Pour cela aller dans Outils / Options du formulaire / Scurit".
De mme, tester votre formulaire en tant qu'admin de la collection de site (pour viter des erreurs).
Il faut de mme porter a l'authentification au web service (qui sera celle du portail et non celle sur l'ordinateur local).

Ensuite vous pouvez aussi aller checker les paramtres de form services directement dans l'administration centrale de SharePoint (dans application, onglet InfoPath Form Services puis configurer).

Il n'y a pas de raison que cela fonctionne en client lourd et que cela ne fonctionne pas en client web.

Cordialement.

----------


## Kudsen

Voila le fichier udcx que j'ai mis en place sur Sharepoint 


```

```

Pour l'utilisation de formulaire par le navigateur, est ce que je dois passer la proprit 'UseFormsServiceProxy'  true ? Dois-je faire cette modification uniquement dans la partie 'SelectCommand' ou aussi dans 'UpdateCommand' ?

Que voulez vous dire par porter  l'authentification au web service ?

Au niveau de mon formulaire, il est bien dclar en full trust, utilisant un web service, je suis forc sinon je ne peux communiquer avec lui. Pour Sharepoint, je travaille actuellement sur le compte admin.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
Il vous manque l'url d'accs au web service...
Regardez au niveau du post suivant:
http://www.infopathdev.com/forums/t/6781.aspx




> <udc:ServiceUrl UseFormsServiceProxy="*false*">*http://az01-itmoss/_vti_bin/userprofileservice.asmx*</udc:ServiceUrl>
> <udc:SoapAction>*http://microsoft.com/webservices/Sha...rProfileByName*</udc:SoapAction>





Et il le faut pour la partie select ainsi que la partie update.

Cdlt.

----------


## Kudsen

J'ai modifi volontairement les urls, elles sont correctes dans mon fichier udcx.

Par contre, je ne fais qu'une commande de rcupration de donnes. Et le fichier converti de mon service Web ne remplit que la partie SelectCommand.

La question que je me pose concerne plutt cette partie l :


```
<udc:ServiceUrl UseFormsServiceProxy="false">
```

Vu qu'il s'agit d'un formulaire remplit par le navigateur, ne faut-il pas que l'option UseFormsServiceProxy soit   'True' ?
Je n'arrive pas  sauvegarder la conversion sur un fichier, il me demande forcment de le sauvegarder sur le serveur Sharepoint. Aussi, je me retrouve toujours avec cette option  'False'. 
Avec ce fichier, et l'option  'False', je peux ouvrir mon formulaire sans problme avec Infopath, mais le navigateur ne fait pas l'appel au web service.

Si je modifie le fichier sur le serveur Sharepoint pour le remplacer avec l'option  'True', alors, il ne peut plus contacter le web service, aussi bien pour le navigateur que pour l'appel Infopath. J'ai bien mis  jour aussi le fichier de connexion dans l'administration Sharepoint.

----------


## billout rm

Rebonjour,

Alors la peut-tre voir du ct de la configuration du proxy de web service form services dans l'administration Ardoise. Cela expliquerait pourquoi cela fonctionne en client lourd et non en mode infopath form services:
http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/l.../ff621101.aspx

Cordialement.

----------


## Kudsen

En fait, je crois que je n'ai pas pris le problme dans le bon sens.

Comment puis-je paramtr mon formulaire Infopath pour qu'il utilise le fichier de connection que j'ai mise en place dans l'Administration centrale de Sharepoint ?

----------


## Kudsen

Finalement, j'ai russi  trouver, en partant de ce que vous avez pu me dire.

Au niveau du fichier UDCX, il manquait l'infomation d'authentification suivante :


```

```

Merci pour vos diffrentes rponse qui m'ont permis d'avancer.

----------


## billout rm

Mais de rien, c'est avec plaisir...

----------

